# Mouse and keyboard don't work



## House (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey all,

I've installed Freebsd 10.0 and KDE, but I can't seem to get my keyboard or mouse to work.

The installation is on a VirtualBox on a Macbook Pro (Latest model).

The 'l' shaped thing is ticking away as if I've selected to type in my username, but my keyboard won't respond to it.  There's a mouse icon in the center, but it to, won't respond.

Can anyone provide assistance?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 30, 2014)

Got your PM, but for some reason the PM function on the site is broken tonight, at least for me. I can't view or reply to any PMs using the Control Panel.

Are you using sysutils/hal or devd for mouse control? If you just accepted the defaults when you installed x11-servers/xorg-server you're using sysutils/hal.

Have a look at Mouse and keyboard don't work after startx and see if the suggestions there help. Also, please provide the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Copy to pastebin and provide a link in your post.


----------



## House (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm not sure to be honest, I haven't changed/modified anything regarding my keyboard and mouse, just an install.

And how do I copy and paste it if I use Nano?


----------

